# صابون السليكات او الصابون الشعبى



## basbosa1 (31 مايو 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دلوقتى انا فاتحة مشروع صبانة بسيط على ادى وجبت صنايعى عمل الصابون فى الاول 
وانا دلوقتى عاوزة اعمل الصابون بنفسى 
اخدت الطريقة من الصنايعى بس مش واثقة فيه لسببين 
اولا هو جه وعمل حاجة اسمها عجينة او خلطة الغسيل بتبقى عبارة عن رابسو وسليكات وسلفونيك
لما اخدت الطريقة منه ادهانى وقالى لو حبيبتى تسالى فى اى حاجة اتصلى بيا 
لما جيت اعمل الخلطة دى قولت اعملها بريحة ولون الداونى 
فاتصلت اساله احط اللون امتى قالى قبل المعادلة 
طبعا غلطة فظيعة لانى ما بقيتش عارفة اشوف لون ال ph 
هو عمل صابون اخضر واصفر 
وقال ان الصابون الاخضر ده صابون شعبى 
ودى طريقته 
الصابون الاصفر 
احضر برميل 120 لتر 
8 كيلو سلفونيك 
3 كيلو سليكات 
المعادله بصودا سائلة 
هو حط السليكات الاول فى البرميل ع الماء وقلب شوية وبعدين حط السلفونيك وقلبهم 
وبعدين سابهم نص ساعة 
وبعدين حط الصودا معرفش اد ايه 
وجاب الph 
وعادلهم وبعدين اللون والريحة 

الصابون الاخضر ((صابون شعبى)) 
4 كيلو سليكات 
5 كيلو سلفونيك 
نص كيس ملح 
بنملا البرميل ثلاثه ارباعه ماء 
ونط السليكات ونقلب وبعدين السلفونيك 
ونسيبهم نص ساعة 
وبعدين المعادلة بالصودا السائلة 

هل الطريقة بتاعته دى كده صح ولا فيها حاجة غلط 
انا عاوزة اعمل صابون مش مكلف 
وبرضه هاعمل الصابون العالى الجودة 
بس الخامات الموجوده عندى 
سلفونيك 
صودا سائلة 
وسليكات 
وتكسابون بس 2 كيلو بس
واللون والريحة موجودين عندى 
ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خير

















*​


----------



## basbosa1 (2 يونيو 2013)

يعنى محدش هايرد عليا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

انا اعتقد ان الصنايعى بتاعك ده بيحاول يلغبطك بس انا عمرى ما شوفت حد يحط المياه على الصودا على طول من غير السيلفونيك فى الاول مع المياه بس مش هو ده المهم المهم اننا نستنا الاجابات عشان انا كمان ما عرفش ولاكن اقول لكى هذا المنتدى فيه عمالقه فى كل المجالات واكيد فى حد هايجاوب دلوقتى انا على طول فى قسم التبريد والتكييف مفيش حد بيظنش حد ابدا ولاكن انا واثق من وجود رد سريع من الاصدقاء الموجودون فى المنتدى 
وشكرا


----------



## omar fakhani (5 أغسطس 2013)

شخصيا لم أثق بالكلام


----------

